# do penguins require DWAL?



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

just wondering if you had a zoo grade enclosure ect researched em are penguins dwa?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

theyre not on the dwa list so no, only ostriches and cassowaries are on it


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

you would need a zoo liscence to keep them though as well as all the other paperwork


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

sorry but why would you need a zoo license ? yes they arent on dwa :notworthy:
evil penguins yes! dangerous not really (although they might give you a slap:lol2

stu


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, where would you get a penguin from? 












Get one for me too!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> *do penguins require DWAL?*


It all depends on what the penguin wants to keep, I guess a dwa animal is a DWA animal regardless.For example, If a penguin wants to keep a western diamond back he's going to have to convince his keeper that he's responsible enough and there are not going to be any accidents.

There was a similar case back in 1983 . A proboscis monkey applied for a DWA to keep caiman, but the Marwell keepers put ludicrous requirements on his application and in the end he withdrew and decided not to keep


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> Just out of curiosity, where would you get a penguin from?


The biscuit aisle in most supermarkets/corner shops.


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

I never could of predicted that question...

Here's an award for most unpredictable thread..

​


----------



## Mehelya (Jun 3, 2008)

Having spent a few months volunteering at a penguin rehab centre in S Africa (SANCCOB), washing feeding, etc oiled Jackass penguins, I would recommend that authorities put them on DWA! They're the nastiest little F%$£&ers I,ve ever worked with. We had a first-aid tent manned by 4 staff just to doctor the bites and slaps!!!:lolsign:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> It all depends on what the penguin wants to keep, I guess a dwa animal is a DWA animal regardless.For example, If a penguin wants to keep a western diamond back he's going to have to convince his keeper that he's responsible enough and there are not going to be any accidents.
> 
> There was a similar case back in 1983 . A proboscis monkey applied for a DWA to keep caiman, but the Marwell keepers put ludicrous requirements on his application and in the end he withdrew and decided not to keep


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

lol penguins are cool id always be scared of it pushing me through the ice like in the videos lmfao


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Al Hyde said:


> It all depends on what the penguin wants to keep, I guess a dwa animal is a DWA animal regardless.For example, If a penguin wants to keep a western diamond back he's going to have to convince his keeper that he's responsible enough and there are not going to be any accidents.
> 
> There was a similar case back in 1983 . A proboscis monkey applied for a DWA to keep caiman, but the Marwell keepers put ludicrous requirements on his application and in the end he withdrew and decided not to keep


 
Funniest thing all day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

Al Hyde said:


> It all depends on what the penguin wants to keep, I guess a dwa animal is a DWA animal regardless.For example, If a penguin wants to keep a western diamond back he's going to have to convince his keeper that he's responsible enough and there are not going to be any accidents.
> 
> There was a similar case back in 1983 . A proboscis monkey applied for a DWA to keep caiman, but the Marwell keepers put ludicrous requirements on his application and in the end he withdrew and decided not to keep


 
Very possibly the greatest post ever made on these forums.

Thanks


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

*giggles*

Tara xxx


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Am i that tired or is this thread real?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: really :lol2:


----------

